# question about lime



## Hushpuppy (Sep 27, 2011)

So, I have a question for all my friends here about using pelletized lime. I am setting up a stealth grow cabinet for a friend and he is going hydro. He got his nutes from Nutrifield, but they didn't come with any Cal or Mg in the mixes. He was thinking about just getting a bag of lime from the garden supply store that is used for yards as it has all the Calcium, Magnesium, and other trace elements that is good for the plants. 

The problem is how to apply it in hydro. I feel like if he uses 1-2 grams in an 8gal rezevoir and allow it to disolve into the water, it should work just fine.What do you guys think?


----------



## Locked (Sep 27, 2011)

I use it in soil but never heard of using the powdered or pelletized in hydro apps. I wld think buy some CalMag plus which is liquid wld be the way to go...jmo


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 27, 2011)

I agree with *Hammy*..as for brakeing it down..I think a glass of HOT water will desalve it better then just regular water..


take care and be safe


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 27, 2011)

:yeahthat: :rofl: Use it always, but I'm a soil grower... :holysheep: , some hydro weisenheimer chime in quickly b4 we have to clean up Hammy's droppings.. :rofl:


----------



## Locked (Sep 27, 2011)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> :yeahthat: :rofl: Use it always, but I'm a soil grower... :holysheep: , some hydro weisenheimer chime in quickly b4 we have to clean up Hammy's droppings.. :rofl:




**** jokes are always funny....


----------



## Roddy (Sep 27, 2011)

You put the lime in the coconut and drink it all up.....

wait wait....Art, didn't we do this once?


----------



## Growdude (Sep 27, 2011)

Those nutes look to have everything they need.  Dont mix some unknown quanity of lime in your hydro grow, you dont even know if they need it..


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 27, 2011)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Those nutes look to have everything they need.  Dont mix some unknown quanity of lime in your hydro grow, you dont even know if they need it..


I thought the regular nutes didn't have the calmag in the mix. I will definitely check the bottles and manufacturer before adding anything extra "stuff" to the mix. 

Thanks guys


----------



## Growdude (Sep 27, 2011)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> I thought the regular nutes didn't have the calmag in the mix. I will definitely check the bottles and manufacturer before adding anything extra "stuff" to the mix.
> 
> Thanks guys


 

Good call


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 29, 2011)

Yep..After checking the Nutrifield nutrients coco formula, I found that all of the necessary calmag is in there so I most likely will not need any at this point. Thanks for pointing that out GD.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 29, 2011)

RIGHT ON RIGHT ON :aok: always good to dbl check. 

Peace,

7greeneyes


----------



## Growdude (Sep 29, 2011)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> Yep..After checking the Nutrifield nutrients coco formula, I found that all of the necessary calmag is in there so I most likely will not need any at this point. Thanks for pointing that out GD.


 
Sweet!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 29, 2011)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> Yep..After checking the Nutrifield nutrients coco formula, I found that all of the necessary calmag is in there so I most likely will not need any at this point. Thanks for pointing that out GD.



Virtually all nutrients have Cal-Mag in them.  Most of them do not have enough.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 29, 2011)

So how much is enough? or is that a something that varies from strain to strain and is also different depending on the medium? I've never really taken a close look at that as I use Technaflora's "Recipe" which includes "Magical" for hydro setups, and I've not had a bit of trouble with Mg/Ca deficiencies. 

I decided to use something different on this stealth cabinets, and hadn't thought about how much is needed. However, the Nutrifield info talked specifically about their product correcting the Mg/Ca deficiencies that occur with coco coir as a medium. I also am using their coco which is supposed to be prenutralized to prevent the element exchange that can occur in coco which causes the Mg/Ca def. I guess we will see how well it works.


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 29, 2011)

In flower a lil CalMag never hurts.


----------



## Locked (Sep 29, 2011)

I just keep an eye out for the first signs of a deficiency  and keep some CalMag Plus on hand...I think epsom salts work too in a foliar feed.  Some strains are cal mag pigs. Some don't need any extra. Larry OG is awesome because it needs nothing extra...It never shows deficiencies if fed regularly.


----------



## Budsterman (Oct 1, 2011)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> So how much is enough? or is that a something that varies from strain to strain and is also different depending on the medium? I've never really taken a close look at that as I use Technaflora's "Recipe" which includes "Magical" for hydro setups, and I've not had a bit of trouble with Mg/Ca deficiencies.
> 
> I decided to use something different on this stealth cabinets, and hadn't thought about how much is needed. However, the Nutrifield info talked specifically about their product correcting the Mg/Ca deficiencies that occur with coco coir as a medium. I also am using their coco which is supposed to be prenutralized to prevent the element exchange that can occur in coco which causes the Mg/Ca def. I guess we will see how well it works.


 
Get some more info on it before you do anything. That's just the easy way of doing things.

How are you setting up with coco? Hempy Buckets? Or are you gonna try one of MassProducer's buckets? 

Read....Read.....Read......

Somebody post the link for Mass's Bucket thread for this bro. I'm sure it'll be quite good for him to read. JMO


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Oct 1, 2011)

think mass' thread is a sticky


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Oct 1, 2011)

it is in indoor & now here http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30181


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 1, 2011)

Hey bud, haven't seen ya here in awhile!! :ciao:  I was gettin concerned that something had happened to you. So how did the UC work out?

I have have been using coco for awhile now. I read the "hempy" and coco threads. Probably need to read them again to refresh my memory as I have terrible CRSD (can't remember sh** disorder). I actually have used (at the grow lab)the plastic 2liter nursery planters with holes drilled in the bottom and sides with hydroton in the bottom 1.5" with coco over that. It has worked fantastically for my partner and I so far. we have them set in the plastic totes with constant drip top feed. They drain into a main 12gal rez that is heavily aerated. Plants seem to love it.

Since my system works well in the grow lab, I figured I would use the same setup in my cabinets, with the one difference being that I bought some coco coir weave pots to place in the bottoms of my planters so that the loose coco doesn't get into my rez.


----------



## Budsterman (Oct 1, 2011)

Okay, sounds like you're on your way. If I was you I'd read that sticky on MassProducer's Coco Buckets.  There's A LOT of great info there.

Keep us updated.


----------

